# Need ideas for a dog training business name!



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all,

As I mentioned in my thread on puppy agility, I am considering starting a small business of dog training. I am working toward obtaining my CPDT-KA and currently working with a training academy locally. 

The impressions/ideas I want people to get from hearing the name of the business:

- Positive training
- Based on scientific research
- Building a shared language with your dog
- Cementing the bond between human and dog instead of making it adversarial
- Promoting the partnership basically!
- Kind and benevolent leadership 
- Clicker training

So I have been rolling a lot of names around in my head but I haven't come up with anything I like yet! I thought "Dog Partners", but a friend commented it seemed kind of dry, like a law firm. If anyone has any brilliant suggestions I would be extremely grateful! I have learned so much from this forum so I figured why not hand it back here and see if anyone is sitting on some amazing name or idea for me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I mentioned in my thread on puppy agility, I am considering starting a small business of dog training. I am working toward obtaining my CPDT-KA and currently working with a training academy locally.
> 
> ...


I think names are such personal things... i have a hard time suggesting things for other people. Congratulations, though! I KNOW you'll be food at it!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks! Nothing is for sure yet but it helps me to consider a name when I visualize whether I can do it or even want to!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

The training classes I go to in Queensland go by the name of "Canine Classroom". I've also seen "Clever Paws" and "Dog Matters" which I quite like (think you'd be OK plagiarising Aussie names).


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

I am not creative, however my friend Google to the rescue!

http://www.namingforce.com/contest/5842/

Hopefully there is something in that list you like or spurs and idea for you.

Good luck in your venture!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How about* Positive K9 Training Academy *


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Academy of fine dogs *AOFD


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Doggies Go Trained* A positive reinforcement dog training center.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The tagline could be "_We teach both ends of the leash._"


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Kinder dog center.*


----------

